# Podcasts / chapitrage



## RaelRiaK (29 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question. Je suis abonné à quelques Podcasts format m4b, ce qui leur permet d'être chapitrés et d'afficher des illustrations. Et on dirait que clairement, Podcasts ne fonctionne pas avec ce système ... Jusque là le fonctionnement sur iPhone était parfait, celui sur iPad était passable (je n'ai pas trouvé comment utilisé le chapitrage, et les images non plus), mais depuis Podcasts :
- Ils ne se téléchargent pas (alors que la version mp3 fonctionne)
- Le chapitrage semble ne pas être supporté (alors que j'ai vu des captures prouvant que cela semble possible)
- Les images ne s'affichent pas

Une idée? C'est incompatible et point barre? Ou il faut espérer du mieux?
Merci d'avance


----------

